# How much $$ does a BMW mechanic make? Possible career



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

sorry, reposted.


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

Even though you say you love working on cars, I think in the long run you may really regret choosing to go this path, unless you do it the smart way. Think about when you start hitting your 40's, when things start to ache, when you start getting grand children and when you start feeling the need to just relax. What about your 50's? Do you really think you will want to be a mechanic at that age? How does performing a motor swap at that age feel?

That being said, there are oppurtunities. It would take great responsibility and patience, but what you could do is be really good at your job, save...I mean SAVE your money, and when your 40's roll around, open up your own speciality shop of your choice. Depending on how smart and good you are, you can even expand. Soon enough, you won't be working anymore, people will be working for YOU, and you will be collecting the monies sitting at home.

I understand it's much easier said then done, but you really need to think about your future, it sounds like your only thinking short term, which is not good.

Don't be a slave to a dealership. Think of your career as a flight of stairs. The bottom stair is you working at a dealership, the top step is you owning your own successfull shop. It would be hard work but it can be done.

My point is, don't think that you graduating as a mechanic and working at a dealership will be a huge accomplishment. With that career, you will need to keep advancing in order to live comfortably and happy in your golden years.

I'm 19 as well, and I was in a very similiar spot as you not that long ago, but I decided to go a different path.

Good luck with whatever you decide...


----------



## Leca (Dec 31, 2009)

Ryan M said:


> You can make as much or as little as you wish. For example:
> 
> Say you get paid 25$ an hour (just a number for arguments sake). Now, say a particular job you are working on takes 10 hours according to book time. You get the job done in 8 hours. You still get paid for 10 hours of work, even though it only took you 8 hours. Then you can move on and work on another car. So it is not unusual to get paid for 50 hours of work during a 40 hour work week. However, especially in the beginning, don't expect to always beat the book time. Remember, if you are working on a job that takes 10 hours according to book, and it takes you 12 or 13 hours, you still only get paid for 10.
> 
> As far as how much money you will make, well that depends on about 10 million factors. Where in the country you plan on working, dealer or independent, how many ASE certifications you have, how much experience you have, etc. I have seen master techs make north of 100 grand a year, but it takes years, if ever, to get to that level.


Yup, this advice is probably your best bet. I mean, suffice it to say at a high-end dealership like BMW (or Audi, Mercedes, etc.) you're going to be making more than people typically associate with auto mechanic salaries pretty much right off that bat. And it's true that some techs in these places can make nearly 6 figures. But you're talking about years of experience, ASE and other certs, and probably being at a dealership that's in a rich, metropolitan area to begin with. So that's the exception, not the rule. One bit of advice though - learn early in your career how to negotiate your wage and you'll be in good shape!


----------



## Frankie93 (Mar 25, 2011)

hey my names francisco im at high school still and im studing mechanic but sadlyh this class is soon to be cancelled i whant to know wut kind of schools do you have to go (does it have to be any mechanic school?) to work for bmw compny or ANY other company....


----------



## TRS550 (Jan 2, 2010)

One advantage to being a BMW mechanic.

You'll actually be able to afford to own an out of warranty 7 series!!!


----------



## mcorsello (Apr 2, 2011)

*Local Independent Mechanic Needed*

*Hello,

My name is Michael. I live in Essex County, New Jersey, and I am looking for a Local Independent Mechanic to service my 2002 BMW 525.
Can anyone recommend anyone who is reliable and reasonably priced?

Thanks,

Michael*


----------

